# Reminder! Horsepower Limits Raised On Wildlife Area Lakes In Knox, Williams, Defiance



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Boaters and anglers are reminded that horsepower regulations on several state wildlife area lakes will increase on July 1.

More...


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Let the idiots begin tearing up the lakes!!


----------

